

Co-founder of Disqus explains why they raised a $10 million round. - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/05/04/co-founder-of-disqus-explains-why-they-raised-a-10-million-round/

======
guynamedloren
Paul - I love the original content and insight that you're providing through
TSF, but please seem more interested! Engage a little more. Interrupt the
interviewee and dig for a more content. We want depth. We want the info we
can't get anywhere else. We want the nitty gritty details. You have a unique
opportunity here - take advantage of it!

~~~
g0atbutt
Thanks for the advice guynamedloren. I'm still a newbie at interviewing but
I'm working hard to get better at it. I really appreciate your feedback and
I'll look to incorporate it moving forward. All the best.

------
stevenj
Disqus > "Discuss"

Wow, that makes sense. But for some weird reason, I always thought it was
pronounced "Dis-kiss".

~~~
rokhayakebe
How did you get kiss out of qus

~~~
baddox
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discus_throw>

I initially thought it was pronounced like the heavy disc. The second syllable
isn't exactly "kiss," but the first syllable is stressed.

------
pbreit
To feed the hamsters in their servers! But those are some pretty big traffic
numbers so I suppose the frequent sluggishness is reasonable.

------
dotcoma
"because we could".

------
rokhayakebe
How does Disqus make money?

~~~
danielha
disqus.com/addons

